# Reserve standards



## kona_mtb (4 Sep 2010)

For swearing in I just had a quick question. I will be going to the reserve unit (Rocky Mountain Rangers) for my swearing in a couple weeks and was just wondering what dress I need to be in? in addition, what is an acceptable hair length? I know the unit will probably tell me but if they dont I dont want to look like an idiot. Do I wear a tie and shirt? Also what are the standards for hair length and style in the reserves?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2010)

Business or business casual will suffice for dress.

Haircuts have been discussed at length here and the topic can be found with a search. Check the military standards in that thread, get your hair cut to that. It's the minimum that will be expected of you from now on.


----------



## kona_mtb (4 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the search link thing it helped. What is ment exactly by business/business casual? Tie and pants, polo shirt and pants?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

http://www.career.vt.edu/jobsearc/buscasual.htm

Normally there isn't a tie involved with Business Casual.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Sep 2010)

I suggest a black suit with a full colour tie. I'm partial to red myself.   For a haircut my suggestion is to shave your head.

It's all up to you and the image you want to exhibit. 
You can technically show up wearing sandals, jeans and a T-shirt with long shaggy hair- you'll look scummy but their not going to turn you away.


----------



## MikeL (5 Sep 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> I suggest a black suit with a full colour tie. I'm partial to red myself.   For a haircut my suggestion is to shave your head.



Guessing your a fan of the Hitman games/movie  


Business casual, clean shaven and shortísh hair would be good, don't need to go high and tight or anything like that, but just a clean professional look.  Make a good first impression.

Oh and FYI theres only one set of Dress/Hair Regulations in the CF, no seperate ones for Reserve/Reg Force.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Sep 2010)

In an effort to stop any more smart ass comments and seeing the correct info has been given, at least by most respondants, we'll lock this one up.

AD,

You should have taken the hint the first time your post was deleted.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

